# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  Miracle Box 2.27-A Tsunami Biggest Update (1st February 2016)

## mohamed73

* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*Samsung Qualcomm Unlock*  *1.Samsung Qualcomm Unlock * *[x] More then 400+ Model Supported.* *[x] No Need Root. * *[x] No Warranty Expire.* *[x] Knox Safe Like Before.* *[x] No Need Flash* * 
Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE EU {GT-I9210}
Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE EU {GT-I9210T}
Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE {SC-03D}
Samsung Galaxy S2 HD LTE {SGH-I757M}
Samsung Galaxy S2 {SGH-I727}
Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE {SGH-I727R}
Samsung Galaxy S2 {SGH-T989}
Samsung Galaxy S2 X {SGH-T989D}
Samsung Galaxy S3 {SGH-T999}
Samsung Galaxy S3 {SGH-T999L}
Samsung Galaxy S3 {SGH-T999N}
Samsung Galaxy S3 {SGH-T999V}
Samsung Galaxy S3 {AT&T} {SGH-I747}
Samsung Galaxy S3 {AT&T} {SGH-I747M}
Samsung Galaxy S3 Alpha {SC-03E}
Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE {SC-06D}
Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo {GT-I9300I}
Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo {GT-I9301I}
Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo Plus {GT-I9301Q}
Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE {GT-I9305}
Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE {GT-I9305N}
Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE {GT-I9305T}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {GT-I9505}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {GT-I9505G}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {GT-I9506}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {GT-I9507}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {GT-I9507V}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Duos {GT-I9508}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {GT-I9508V}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Value Edition {GT-I9515}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Value Edition {GT-I9515L}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini {GT-I9190}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini Duos {GT-I9192}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini Plus {GT-I9192I}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE {GT-I9195}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE {GT-I9195H}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini Plus {GT-I9195I}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE {GT-I9195L}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE {GT-I9195T}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini TD-LTE {GT-I9197}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Active {GT-I9295}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {AT&T} {SGH-I337}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {AT&T Canadian} - {SGH-I337M}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {SGH-I337Z}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini {Serrano} {SGH-I257}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini {SGH-I257M}
Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE {SC-04E}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Active {AT&T} {SGH-I537}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {SGH-M919}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {SGH-M919N}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {SGH-M919V}
Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE {SHV-E300L}
Samsung Galaxy S4 {SHV-E330K}
Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE-A {SHV-E330L}
Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE-A {SHV-E330S}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE {SHV-E370K}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Active {SHV-E470S}
Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE {SGH-S970G}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom {SM-C105}
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE {SM-S890L}
Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE {SM-S975L}
Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini {SM-G730A}
Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini {SM-G730W8}
Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini {SM-G800A}
Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini {SM-G800H}
Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini {SM-G800HQ}
Samsung Galaxy S5 Active {SM-G870A}
Samsung Galaxy S5 Active {SM-G870F}
Samsung Galaxy S5 Active {SM-G870W}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G9006V}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G9006W}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G9008V}
Samsung Galaxy S5 Duos {SM-G9008W}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900A}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900AZ}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900F}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900FD}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900FQ}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900I}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900K}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900L}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900M}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900MD}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900T}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900T1}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900T3}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G900W8}
Samsung Galaxy S5 4G+ LTE-A {SM-G901F}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G906K}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G906L}
Samsung Galaxy S5 {SM-G906S}
Samsung Galaxy S6 Duos {SM-G9200}
Samsung Galaxy S6 Duos {SM-G9208}
Samsung Galaxy S6 Duos {SM-G9209}
Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge {SM-G9250}
Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ Duos {SM-G9280}
Samsung Galaxy S5 LTE-A {SC-04F}
Samsung Galaxy S5 Active {SC-02G}
Samsung Galaxy S6 {SC-05G}
Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge {SC-04G}
Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 Duos {GT-S7272C}
Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE {GT-S7275B}
Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE {GT-S7275L}
Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE {GT-S7275R}
Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE {GT-S7275T}
Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE {GT-S7275Y}
Samsung Galaxy Ace Style {SM-G357FZ}
Samsung Galaxy Ace 4 {SM-G3139D}
Samsung Galaxy Express {AT&T} {SGH-I437}
Samsung Galaxy Express {AT&T} {SGH-I437P}
Samsung Galaxy Express {AT&T} {SGH-I437Z}
Samsung Galaxy Mega 5.8 Plus Duos {GT-I9152P}
Samsung Galaxy Mega 5.8 {GT-I9158}
Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 {GT-I9200}
Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE {GT-I9205}
Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 {GT-I9208}
Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 {AT&T} {SGH-I527}
Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 {AT&T} {SGH-I527M}
Samsung Galaxy Mega 7.0 {SM-T255S}
Samsung Galaxy Mega 2 {SM-G7508Q}
Samsung Galaxy Mega Plus {GT-I9158V}
Samsung Galaxy Rugby Pro {SGH-I547}
Samsung Galaxy Rugby {SGH-I547C}
Samsung Galaxy Exhilarate {SGH-I577}
Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE {SGH-M819N}
Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 2 {SGH-T679}
Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 2 {SGH-T679M}
Samsung Galaxy S Relay {SGH-T699}
Samsung Galaxy S Blaze {SGH-T769}
Samsung Galaxy Golden {SHV-E400S}
Samsung Galaxy A3 Duos {SM-A3000}
Samsung Galaxy A3 {SM-A300F}
Samsung Galaxy A3 {SM-A300FU}
Samsung Galaxy A3 {SM-A300G}
Samsung Galaxy A3 Duos {SM-A300H}
Samsung Galaxy A3 Duos {SM-A300M}
Samsung Galaxy A3 {SM-A300XU}
Samsung Galaxy A3 {SM-A300XZ}
Samsung Galaxy A3 {SM-A300Y}
Samsung Galaxy A3 {SM-A300YZ}
Samsung Galaxy A5 Duos {SM-A5000}
Samsung Galaxy A5 Duos {SM-A5009}
Samsung Galaxy A5 {SM-A500F}
Samsung Galaxy A5 {SM-A500FU}
Samsung Galaxy A5 Duos {SM-A500G}
Samsung Galaxy A5 Duos {SM-A500H}
Samsung Galaxy A5 {SM-A500K}
Samsung Galaxy A5 {SM-A500L}
Samsung Galaxy A5 {SM-A500M}
Samsung Galaxy A5 {SM-A500S}
Samsung Galaxy A5 {SM-A500W}
Samsung Galaxy A5 {SM-A500XZ}
Samsung Galaxy A5 {SM-A500Y}
Samsung Galaxy A5 {SM-A500YZ}
Samsung Galaxy A7 Duos {SM-A7000}
Samsung Galaxy A7 Duos {SM-A700FD}
Samsung Galaxy A7 Duos {SM-A700FZ}
Samsung Galaxy A7 Duos {SM-A700H}
Samsung Galaxy A7 {SM-A700K}
Samsung Galaxy A7 Duos {SM-A700YD}
Samsung Galaxy A8 Duos {SM-A8000}
Samsung Galaxy E5 Duos {SM-E500F}
Samsung Galaxy E5 {SM-E500H}
Samsung Galaxy E5 {SM-E500M}
Samsung Galaxy E7 Duos {SM-E7000}
Samsung Galaxy E7 {SM-E700F}
Samsung Galaxy E7 Duos {SM-E700H}
Samsung Galaxy E7 Duos {SM-E700M}
Samsung Galaxy J {SC-02F}
Samsung Galaxy J {SGH-N075T}
Samsung Galaxy J5 Duos {SM-J500F}
Samsung Galaxy J5 {SM-J500FN}
Samsung Galaxy J5 Duos {SM-J500G}
Samsung Galaxy J5 Duos {SM-J500H}
Samsung Galaxy J5 {SM-J500M}
Samsung Galaxy J7 Duos {SM-J7008}
Samsung Galaxy Trend 3 {SM-G3502C}
Samsung Galaxy Trend 3 {SM-G3502I}
Samsung Galaxy Trend 3 {SM-G3502L}
Samsung Galaxy Trend 3 {SM-G3502T}
Samsung Galaxy Trend 3 {SM-G3508J}
Samsung Galaxy Core Plus {SM-G350L}
Samsung Galaxy Core Plus {SM-G350M}
Samsung Galaxy Core Lite {SM-G3586V}
Samsung Galaxy Core Lite {SM-G3588V}
Samsung Galaxy Core Prime {SM-G3608}
Samsung Galaxy Core Prime LTE {SM-G360AZ}
Samsung Galaxy Core Prime {SM-G360F}
Samsung Galaxy Core Prime {SM-G360FY}
Samsung Galaxy Core Prime {SM-G360G}
Samsung Galaxy Core Prime {SM-G360GY}
Samsung Galaxy Core Prime {SM-G360M}
Samsung Galaxy Core Prime {SM-G360T}
Samsung Galaxy Core Prime {SM-G360T1}
Samsung Galaxy Core Max Duos {SM-G5108Q}
Samsung Galaxy Avant {SM-G386T}
Samsung Galaxy Avant {SM-G386T1}
Samsung Galaxy Avant {SM-G386W}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime {SM-G5306W}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos {SM-G5308W}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime {SM-G530A}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos {SM-G530AZ}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos TV {SM-G530BT}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime {SM-G530F}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos {SM-G530FZ}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos {SM-G530H}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime {SM-G530M}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime {SM-G530MU}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime {SM-G530T}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime {SM-G530T1}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime {SM-G530W}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime {SM-G530Y}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 {SM-G710}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 Duos {SM-G7102}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 Duos {SM-G7102T}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 {SM-G7105}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 {SM-G7105H}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 {SM-G7105L}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 Duos {SM-G7106}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 {SM-G7108}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 {SM-G7108V}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 {SM-G710K}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 {SM-G710L}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 {SM-G710S}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 3 Duos {SM-G7200}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 3 Duos {SM-G7202}
Samsung Galaxy Grand 3 {SM-G720AX}
Samsung Galaxy Grand Max {SM-G720N0}
Samsung Galaxy Grand {GT-I9128E}
Samsung Galaxy Grand {GT-I9128I}
Samsung Galaxy Alpha {SM-G8508S}
Samsung Galaxy Alpha {SM-G850A}
Samsung Galaxy Alpha {SM-G850W}
Samsung Galaxy Note LTE 10.1 {GT-N8020}
Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE {GT-N5120}
Samsung Galaxy Note LTE {GT-N7005}
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 {GT-N7105}
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 {GT-N7105T}
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 {GT-N7108D}
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE {SGH-I317}
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE {SGH-I317M}
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 {SC-02E}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SC-01F}
Samsung Galaxy Note Edge {SC-01G}
Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE {SGH-I467}
Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE {SGH-I467M}
Samsung Galaxy Note LTE {SGH-I717}
Samsung Galaxy Note {SGH-I717D}
Samsung Galaxy Note {SGH-I717M}
Samsung Galaxy Note {SGH-I717R}
Samsung Galaxy Note LTE {SC-05D}
Samsung Galaxy Note {SGH-T879}
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE {SGH-T889}
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 {SGH-T889V}
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE {SHV-E250K}
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE {SHV-E250L}
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE 64GB {SHV-E250S}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo Duos {SM-N7502}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo {SM-N7506V}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo {SM-N7508V}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo {SM-N750K}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo {SM-N750L}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo {SM-N750S}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Duos {SM-N9002}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N9005}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N9006}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N9007}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N9008}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N9008S}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N9008V}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Duos {SM-N9009}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N900A}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N900K}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N900L}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N900S}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N900T}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N900U}
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 {SM-N900W8}
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Duos {SM-N9100}
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 {SM-N9108V}
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 {AT&T} {SM-N910A}
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 {SM-N910F}
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 {SM-N910FD}
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 {SM-N910FQ}
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 {SM-N910G}
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 {T-Mobile} {SM-N910T}
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 {T-Mobile} {SM-N910T1}
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 {SM-N910T2}
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 {SM-N910T3}
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 {SM-N910W8}
Samsung Galaxy Note Edge {SM-N9150}
Samsung Galaxy Note Edge {SM-N915A}
Samsung Galaxy Note Edge {SM-N915F}
Samsung Galaxy Note Edge {SM-N915FY}
Samsung Galaxy Note Edge {SM-N915G}
Samsung Galaxy Note Edge {SM-N915T}
Samsung Galaxy Note Edge {SM-N915W8}
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 {SM-P605}
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 {SM-P605L}
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2104 {SM-P605M}
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 {SM-P607T}
Samsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2 {SM-P905}
Samsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2 {SM-P905M}
Samsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2 {SM-P907A}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7 Plus {SC-01E}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 {SGH-I497}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 {SGH-I957}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 {SGH-I957M}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 {SGH-I957R}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 {SGH-T779}
Samsung Galaxy Tab A 8.0 {SM-P355M}
Samsung Galaxy Tab A 9.7 {SM-P555}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 {SM-T215}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE {SM-T217A}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE {SM-T217T}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 LTE {SM-T315}
Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 {SM-T325}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 3G {SM-T331}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 {SM-T335}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 {SM-T335L}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 {SM-T337A}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 {SM-T337T}
Samsung Galaxy Tab A 8.0 {SM-T355}
Samsung Galaxy Tab A 8.0 {SM-T357T}
Samsung Galaxy Tab A 8.0 {SM-T357W}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 4G {GT-P7320}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 LTE {GT-P7320T}
Samsung Galaxy Tab Active {SM-T365}
Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 10.1 {SM-T525}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 {SM-T531}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 {SM-T532}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 {SC-01D}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 LTE {SM-T535}
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 {SM-T537A}
Samsung Galaxy Tab A 9.7 {SM-T555}
Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4 {SM-T705C}
Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 {SM-T805C}
Samsung Galaxy W {GT-I8150}
Samsung Galaxy W {GT-I8150B}
Samsung Galaxy W {GT-I8150T}
Samsung Galaxy Express {GT-I8730}
Samsung Galaxy Express {GT-I8730T}
Samsung Galaxy Express 2 {SM-G3815}
Samsung Galaxy SM-S780L {SM-S780L}
Samsung Galaxy Round {SM-G910S}
Samsung Galaxy Core Advance {GT-I8580}
Samsung Galaxy S Plus {GT-I9001}
Samsung Galaxy Golden {GT-I9235}
Samsung Galaxy On7 Duos {SM-G600FY}
Samsung Galaxy Win 2 Duos TV {SM-G360BT}*

----------


## mohamed73

*LG ANDROID UNLOCK & More....*  *2.LG Add LG-Reset User lock (No Root Required).* *[x] Reset Pattern Lock without Root* *[x] Reset Password - Pin Lock without Root* *[x] Reset G-mail Lock without Root 
3.LG Add Unlock Network. * *[x] More then 450+ Model Added.* *[x] No Need Root.  [x] No Warranty Expire.* *[x] No Need Flash.  
4.LG Add Repair IMEI * *[x] 450+ Model Added.* *[x] No Need Root.  [x] No Warranty Expire. [x] No Need sh.*  *D150 Direct Unlock
D157 Direct Unlock
D157F Direct Unlock
D160 Direct Unlock
D160F Direct Unlock
D160G Direct Unlock
D160GO Direct Unlock
D160J Direct Unlock
D160TR Direct Unlock
D165 Direct Unlock
D165AR Direct Unlock
D165F Direct Unlock
D165G Direct Unlock
D170 Direct Unlock
D175F Direct Unlock
D280 Direct Unlock
D280AR Direct Unlock
D280F Direct Unlock
D280G Direct Unlock
D280N Direct Unlock
D280NR Direct Unlock
D280TR Direct Unlock
D285 Direct Unlock
D285F Direct Unlock
D285G Direct Unlock
D290 Direct Unlock
D290AR Direct Unlock
D290G Direct Unlock
D290J Direct Unlock
D290N Direct Unlock
D290TR Direct Unlock
D295 Direct Unlock
D295F Direct Unlock
D315 Direct Unlock
D315H Direct Unlock
D315I Direct Unlock
D315K Direct Unlock
D315S Direct Unlock
D320 Direct Unlock
D320AG Direct Unlock
D320AR Direct Unlock
D320F Direct Unlock
D320F8 Direct Unlock
D320G8 Direct Unlock
D320J8 Direct Unlock
D320N Direct Unlock
D320TR Direct Unlock
D321 Direct Unlock
D325 Direct Unlock
D325F Direct Unlock
D325F8 Direct Unlock
D325G8 Direct Unlock
D329 Direct Unlock
D370 Direct Unlock
D370TR Direct Unlock
D373 Direct Unlock
D373EU Direct Unlock
D375 Direct Unlock
D375AR Direct Unlock
D380 Direct Unlock
D385 Direct Unlock
D390 Direct Unlock
D390AR Direct Unlock
D390N Direct Unlock
D390NS Direct Unlock
D400 Direct Unlock
D400H Direct Unlock
D400HN Direct Unlock
D400N Direct Unlock
D400TR Direct Unlock
D405 Direct Unlock
D405H Direct Unlock
D405N Direct Unlock
D405TR Direct Unlock
D415 Direct Unlock
D415BK Direct Unlock
D415RD Direct Unlock
D500 Direct Unlock
D500BK Direct Unlock
D500BKGO1 Direct Unlock
D505 Direct Unlock
D605 Direct Unlock
D610 Direct Unlock
D610AR Direct Unlock
D620 Direct Unlock
D620FR Direct Unlock
D620K Direct Unlock
D620R Direct Unlock
D631 Direct Unlock
D722 Direct Unlock
D722AR Direct Unlock
D722J Direct Unlock
D722K Direct Unlock
D722P Direct Unlock
D722PA Direct Unlock
D722V Direct Unlock
D723 Direct Unlock
D723TR Direct Unlock
D725 Direct Unlock
D725PR Direct Unlock
D727 Direct Unlock
D800 Direct Unlock
D800P Direct Unlock
D800T Direct Unlock
D801 Direct Unlock
D801BK Direct Unlock
D801HW Direct Unlock
D801Z Direct Unlock
D802 Direct Unlock
D802T Direct Unlock
D802TA Direct Unlock
D802TR Direct Unlock
D803 Direct Unlock
D805 Direct Unlock
D806 Direct Unlock
D820 Direct Unlock
D821 Direct Unlock
D830 Direct Unlock
D837 Direct Unlock
D838 Direct Unlock
D850 Direct Unlock
D850PR Direct Unlock
D851 Direct Unlock
D851TN Direct Unlock
D851WH Direct Unlock
D852 Direct Unlock
D852G Direct Unlock
D855 Direct Unlock
D855AR Direct Unlock
D855K Direct Unlock
D855P Direct Unlock
D855TR Direct Unlock
D855V Direct Unlock
D950 Direct Unlock
D950G Direct Unlock
D950P Direct Unlock
D950W Direct Unlock
D951 Direct Unlock
D955 Direct Unlock
D956 Direct Unlock
D957 Direct Unlock
D958 Direct Unlock
D959 Direct Unlock
D959BK Direct Unlock
D959TS Direct Unlock
E739KWDU Direct Unlock
E960 Direct Unlock
E970 Direct Unlock
E970P Direct Unlock
E971 Direct Unlock
E973 Direct Unlock
E975 Direct Unlock
E975G Direct Unlock
E975K Direct Unlock
E975R Direct Unlock
E975T Direct Unlock
E975W Direct Unlock
E976 Direct Unlock
E977 Direct Unlock
E980 Direct Unlock
E980H Direct Unlock
E980P Direct Unlock
E981H Direct Unlock
E985 Direct Unlock
E985T Direct Unlock
E986 Direct Unlock
E987 Direct Unlock
E988 Direct Unlock
E989 Direct Unlock
F100L Direct Unlock
F100S Direct Unlock
F160K Direct Unlock
F160L Direct Unlock
F160LV Direct Unlock
F160S Direct Unlock
F180K Direct Unlock
F180L Direct Unlock
F180S Direct Unlock
F200K Direct Unlock
F200L Direct Unlock
F200LS Direct Unlock
F200S Direct Unlock
F240K Direct Unlock
F240L Direct Unlock
F240S Direct Unlock
F300K Direct Unlock
F300L Direct Unlock
F300S Direct Unlock
F320K Direct Unlock
F320L Direct Unlock
F320S Direct Unlock
F350K Direct Unlock
F350L Direct Unlock
F350S Direct Unlock
F430K Direct Unlock
F430L Direct Unlock
F430S Direct Unlock
F460K Direct Unlock
F460L Direct Unlock
F460S Direct Unlock
F470K Direct Unlock
F470L Direct Unlock
F470S Direct Unlock
F520K Direct Unlock
F520L Direct Unlock
F520S Direct Unlock
H220 Direct Unlock
H221 Direct Unlock
H221AR Direct Unlock
H221F Direct Unlock
H221G Direct Unlock
H222 Direct Unlock
H222F Direct Unlock
H222G Direct Unlock
H222TTV Direct Unlock
H222TV Direct Unlock
H340 Direct Unlock
H340AR Direct Unlock
H340F Direct Unlock
H340G Direct Unlock
H340H Direct Unlock
H340N Direct Unlock
H340Y Direct Unlock
H342 Direct Unlock
H342F Direct Unlock
H342FT Direct Unlock
H342I Direct Unlock
H343 Direct Unlock
H440 Direct Unlock
H440AR Direct Unlock
H440N Direct Unlock
H440V Direct Unlock
H440Y Direct Unlock
H442 Direct Unlock
H442F Direct Unlock
H443 Direct Unlock
H445 Direct Unlock
H630 Direct Unlock
H630D Direct Unlock
H630I Direct Unlock
H634 Direct Unlock
H635 Direct Unlock
H635A Direct Unlock
H635AR Direct Unlock
H635C Direct Unlock
H635CX Direct Unlock
H636 Direct Unlock
H734 Direct Unlock
H735 Direct Unlock
H735AR Direct Unlock
H735L Direct Unlock
H735MT Direct Unlock
H735P Direct Unlock
H735T Direct Unlock
H735TR Direct Unlock
H736 Direct Unlock
H736P Direct Unlock
H778 Direct Unlock
H779 Direct Unlock
H788 Direct Unlock
H788N Direct Unlock
H788SG Direct Unlock
H788TR Direct Unlock
H810 Direct Unlock
H812 Direct Unlock
H815 Direct Unlock
H815AR Direct Unlock
H815K Direct Unlock
H815L Direct Unlock
H815LA Direct Unlock
H815P Direct Unlock
H815T Direct Unlock
H815TR Direct Unlock
H818 Direct Unlock
H818N Direct Unlock
H818P Direct Unlock
H818PA Direct Unlock
H819 Direct Unlock
H955 Direct Unlock
H955A Direct Unlock
H955AR Direct Unlock
H955HK Direct Unlock
H955P Direct Unlock
H955TR Direct Unlock
H959 Direct Unlock
L01F Direct Unlock
MS323 Direct Unlock
MS395 Direct Unlock
MS500 Direct Unlock
MS659 Direct Unlock
P655H Direct Unlock
P655K Direct Unlock
P659 Direct Unlock
P659BK Direct Unlock
P659BKGO Direct Unlock
P870 Direct Unlock
P870H Direct Unlock
P870P Direct Unlock
P875 Direct Unlock
P875H Direct Unlock
V410 Direct Unlock
V490 Direct Unlock
V495 Direct Unlock
V496 Direct Unlock
V497 Direct Unlock
D410 Direct Unlock
D410H Direct Unlock
D410HN Direct Unlock
D410N Direct Unlock
D618 Direct Unlock
D724 Direct Unlock
D728 Direct Unlock
D729 Direct Unlock
D856 Direct Unlock
D857 Direct Unlock
D858 Direct Unlock
D858HK Direct Unlock
D859 Direct Unlock*

----------


## mohamed73

*Mtk mobile  cpu*  *Thanks To China Team 
and Company Supports us.....
OEM Manufacture of So many Mobiles*  *Elephone**G-fivemobile**Bluboo**Cubot**Leagoo**Doogee**Oukitel**Ejiayu**Blackview* *
Miracle Support MTK 6572 
Acer Iconia B1-720
Acer Liquid Z3
Acer Liquid Z5
Advan S5E
Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini
Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini Dual
Alcatel One Touch Pop C3
Alcatel One Touch Pop C5
Alcatel OneTouch Pop C2
Alcatel OneTouch Pop D3
Allview A5 Duo
Allview C5 Smiley
Allview E2 Living
Amoi A726W
Archos 35 Titanium
Archos 40b Titanium
Archos 40c Titanium
Archos 50 Titanium
Archos 59 Titanium
BLU Advance 4.0
BLU Dash 5.0
BLU Dash Music 4.0
BLU Neo 4.5
BLU Studio 5.0 C
BLU Studio 5.0 II
Bluboo N9002
BQ Aquaris 3.5
Celkon A404
Celkon A43
Celkon Canvas Mini A350
Cubot C10+
Cubot GT72
Cubot GT88
Cubot GT95
Cubot P10
Doogee Collo 3 DG110
Doogee Collo DG100
Doogee DG-Phablet DG685
Doogee Rainbow DG210
Doogee Titans DG150
Elephone G3
Energy Sistem Phone Neo
Eton P1
Explay Atlant
Explay Hit
Explay Light
Explay Rio
Fly Era Life 2
Gigabyte GSmart Alto A2
Gigabyte GSmart Rey R3
Gigabyte GSmart Roma R2
Gigabyte GSmart T4
Gigabyte GSmart T4 (Lite Edition)
Gionee Pioneer P2S
Goclever Quantum 400 Lite
Highscreen Zera F
Huawei Ascend Y320
Huawei Ascend Y330
Huawei Ascend Y511
Huawei Ascend Y600
i-mobile i-style 216
iBall Andi 3.5Kke Genius
iCherry C117
Intex Aqua Y2 Pro
Jiake JK750
Jiake N7100
JiaYu F1
Karbonn A119
Karbonn A12 Plus
Karbonn A14
Karbonn A99
Kazam Trooper X5.5
KingSing K1
KingSing K2
KingSing K3
KingSing K5
Lava 3G 356 (aka Lava Iris 356)
Lava 3G 415
Lava Iris 360 Music
Lava Iris 402e
Lava Iris 410
Lava Iris 450 Colour
Lava Iris 460
Leagoo Lead 4
Lenovo A316i
Lenovo RocStar (A319)
LG L50
LG L60
Micromax A068 Bolt4
Micromax A089 Bolt[3]
Micromax A102 Canvas Doodle 3
Micromax A74 Canvas Fun
Micromax A76 Canvas Fun
Micromax A77 Canvas Juice
Micromax Bolt A089
Mito Fantasy (2013 Edition)
Mogu M3A
MPIE MP108
Obi Falcon S451
Obi Punch S450
Obi Python S452
Obi Racoon S401
Obi Skipper S400
Obi Wolverine S501
Obi Yeti S500
Oppo Joy
Oppo Neo 3
Otium W2014
Philips S301
Philips S308
Philips Xenium W3568
PiPO Smart-T4
Prestigio MultiPhone 3400 DUO
Prestigio MultiPhone 5450 DUO
Prestigio MultiPhone 5451 DUO
Prestigio MultiPhone 5500 DUO
Prestigio MultiPhone 5501
Prestigio MultiPhone PAP3501 DUO
Qmobile noir A63
Simtelep N9 (1.3 GHz)
Spice Stellar Mettle Icon Mi-506
TCL S530T
Texet iX
Texet X-basic
Texet X-basic 2
Texet X-maxi qHD
Texet X-medium
Texet X-medium plus
THL A3
Uniscope T1205
VK A88
Walton Primo F4
Walton Primo G5
Wiko Barry
Wiko Cink Slim 2
Wiko Goa
Wiko Lenny
Wiko Sunset
Xolo A500 Club
Xolo A500s Lite
Xolo A510s
Xolo A700s
Yezz Andy AZ4.5
Zopo ZP580
ZTE Blade G Lux
ZTE Blade Q
ZTE Blade Q Maxi
ZTE Blade Q Mini
ZTE Fit 4G
ZTE Kis 3 Max 
Miracle Support MTK 6572M 
Acer Liquid Z200
Advan S4E
Alcatel OneTouch Pop C1
Alcatel OneTouch Pop D1
Celkon Signature Two A500
Cubot C7+
Fly Era Style 4
HTC Desire 210
Huawei Ascend Y220
Micromax A068 Bolt[4]
Panasonic T31
Prestigio MultiPhone 3404 DUO
Q-Mobile QS16
Xolo A1000s
Xolo A550s IPS
Yezz Andy 3.5EI
Yezz Andy 4EI
Yezz Andy 5EI
ZTE V795L  
Miracle Support MTK 6575 
BQ Aquaris X5 Cyanogen Edition
BQ Aquaris X5 Cyanogen Edition
BQ Aquaris E5s
BQ Aquaris E5s
BQ Aquaris X5
BQ Aquaris X5
BQ Aquaris M10 Tablet
BQ Aquaris M10 Tablet
Alcatel One Touch Evolve
Alcatel One Touch Evolve
Vodafone Smart Mini
Vodafone Smart Mini
Maxx AX8 Race
Maxx AX8 Race
Vodafone Smart III 975
Vodafone Smart III 975
LG Optimus L5 II
LG Optimus L5 II
Plum Trigger Z103
Plum Trigger Z103
Alcatel One Touch SPop
Alcatel One Touch SPop
Lenovo A690
Lenovo A690
Lenovo IdeaTab A2107
Lenovo IdeaTab A2107
Icemobile G5
Icemobile G5
i-mobile i-style 6A
i-mobile i-style 6A
Yezz Andy 3G 3.5
Yezz Andy 3G 3.5
Acer Liquid Gallant E350
Acer Liquid Gallant E350
Lenovo S880
Lenovo S880
Lenovo A60+
Lenovo A60+
Micromax A90
Micromax A90
Oppo U701 Ulike
Oppo U701 Ulike
Plum Axe
Plum Axe
Plum Might
Plum Might  
Miracle Support MTK 6577 
Alcatel One Touch 997D
Intel XOLO A700
Lenovo P700
ZTE V889M
ZTE V887
Alcatel One Touch 997
Micromax A110
Huawei Ascend G500
Acer Iconia Tab B1-A71
Alcatel One Touch Idol Ultra
Huawei Ascend G510
Lenovo S720
Lenovo S560
BLU Tank 4.5
BLU Studio 5.3 II
i-mobile IQ 1
i-mobile IQ 3
Oppo T29
Micromax A90s
i-mobile IQ 2A
Lenovo A789
Intex Aqua Style
Maxx AX9Z Race
Intex Aqua Wonder
Intex Aqua Flash
Micromax Canvas 3D A115
Lenovo A390
Micromax A88 Canvas Music
Alcatel One Touch M'Pop
i-mobile i-style 7.1
BLU Amour
BLU Studio 5.0
Micromax Canvas Lite A92
Fly Chic   
Miracle Support MTK 6588/6589 
Acer Liquid E2
Acer Liquid E3
Acer Liquid E3 Duo Plus
Ainol Novo 8 Talos
Alcatel OneTouch Idol Alpha
Alcatel OneTouch Scribe X
Allview H2 Qubo
Allview V1 Viper
Allview Viva H10
Allview Viva H7
Amoi N828
Amoi N850
Amoi N850
BenQ F3
BenQ F3
BLU Life One
BLU Life Play
BLU Life View
BQ Aquaris 5
BQ Aquaris 5 HD
Bluboo B9002
Cloudfone Thrill 530qx[6]
Coolpad 9080W
Cubot A6589S
Cubot A890
Cubot GT99
Disney Mobile Magic1 M7007
Doogee Find DG510
Explay X-Tremer
Faea F2
Fairphone 2014[7]
Gigabyte GSmart Aku A1
Gigabyte GSmart Aku A1
Gigabyte GSmart Maya M1 v2
Gionee Elife E3
Gionee GPad G3
Highscreen Alpha GTX
Highscreen Alpha Ice
Huawei Ascend G700
i-mobile IQ X
i-mobile IQ X2
i-mobile IQ 9
iBall Andi 5.5N2 Quadro
iNew i2000
iNew i3000
iNew M2
InFocus IN610
Intex Aqua HD
Karbonn Titanium S9
Lava Iris Pro 30
Lenovo IdeaPhone A820
Lenovo A830
Lenovo LePhone S750
Lenovo P780
Lenovo P780
Lenovo S820
Lenovo S920
Micromax Canvas 4 A210
Micromax Canvas Doodle 2 A240
Neken N3
Neken N5
Neo N003
Newman K1
Oppo Mirror R819
Orientphone N3 N9000
Panasonic P51
Philips W3509
Philips Xenium W8510
Philips Xenium W8568
Philips Xenium W8568
Pioneer E90w
Pomp King W88
Pomp King W88A
Pomp W89
Pomp W99A
Prestigio MultiPhone 5044 DUO
Runbo Q5-S
Sony Xperia C
TCL S860
Tengda N9389
Tengda T94
THL W8
Tianhe h920
UMI X2
Vivo X1S
Vivo Y19t
Vowney V5
Vtel i9
Vtel T50
Walton Primo R2
Walton Primo X1
Walton Walpad 7
Walton Walpad 8
Walton Walpad 8b
Walton Walpad 8w
Wiko Cink Five
Wiko Cink Peax 2
Wiko Darknight
Wiko Darkside
Wiko Stairway
Xolo Q1000
Xolo Q2000
Xolo Q800 X-Edition
Xolo Q900
Zopo C2
Zopo Libero HD ZP800H
Zopo ZP910
Zopo ZP950+
Zopo ZP980 Scorpio
ZTE Grand X Quad
ZTE N986
ZTE U956
ZTE V987  
Miracle Support MTK 6589 
BenQ F3
BenQ F3
Icemobile Gravity Pro
Icemobile Gravity Pro
Gionee Gpad G3
Gionee Gpad G3
Oppo R819
Oppo R819
Oppo Find Mirror
Oppo Find Mirror
i-mobile IQ 6-2
i-mobile IQ 6-2
Intex Aqua HD
Intex Aqua HD
Intex Aqua i7
Intex Aqua i7
Celkon Monalisa ML-5
Celkon Monalisa ML-5
i-mobile IQ 9.1
i-mobile IQ 9.1
Icemobile GPrime Extreme
Icemobile GPrime Extreme
Philips Xenium W8510
Philips Xenium W8510
i-mobile IQ X2
i-mobile IQ X2
i-mobile IQ 6-1
i-mobile IQ 6-1
Micromax Canvas Doodle 2 A240
Micromax Canvas Doodle 2 A240
i-mobile IQ 5.3
i-mobile IQ 5.3
Gigabyte GSmart Maya M1 V2
Gigabyte GSmart Maya M1 V2
Gigabyte GSmart Aku A1
Gigabyte GSmart Aku A1
Fly Diamond 2
Fly Diamond 2
Lenovo P780
Lenovo P780
Plum Volt 3G Z511
Plum Volt 3G Z511
Fly Quad Phoenix
Fly Quad Phoenix
Celkon A118
Celkon A118  
Miracle Support MTK 6589M 
Alcatel One Touch Fierce
Alcatel One Touch Fierce 7024W
Alcatel One Touch Snap Dual OT-7025D
Blu Dash 4.5 D300/D310
BLU Studio 5.5
Fairphone 2013[8]
Gionee CTRL V4
Hisense HS-U970[6]
Huawei G610s
InFocus IN310
Karbonn Titanium S2
Micromax A110Q Canvas 2 Plus
Micromax Canvas XL2 A109
Newman K5
Philips W9588
Philips Xenium W6500 
Miracle Support MTK 6589T 
Acer Liquid S1
Alcatel One Touch Hero
Alcatel One Touch Idol X
Allview P6 Quad Plus
Allview X1 Soul
Allview X1 Soul Mini
BLU Life One M
BLU Life One X
BLU Life Play X
BLU Life Pro
BLU Life Pure
BLU Life Pure Mini
BLU Vivo 4.8 HD
Cubot One
Cubot T9
Doogee Max DG650
Elephone P6
Faea F2S
Fly Luminor
Fly Universe 5.7
Gigabyte GSmart Guru
Gigabyte GSmart Guru (White Edition)
Gigabyte GSmart Sierra S1
Gionee Elife E5
Gionee Elife E6
Gionee GPad G4
Highscreen Alpha R
i-mobile IQ X3
i-mobile IQ X BLiZ
iBerry Auxus Nuclea N1
iNew I3000 HD
iNew I4000 HD
iNew I6000
iNew I7000
InFocus M310 Charm Purple
Intex Aqua i7
iOcean X7 Turbo
JiaYu G3S
JiaYu G4 Advanced
JiaYu G5 Advanced
Karbonn Titanium S7
Karbonn Titanium X
Lava Iris Pro 30+
Lenovo Vibe X
Micromax A117 Canvas Magnus
Micromax A250 Canvas Turbo
Mlais MX59
Mlais MX68
Mlais MX69
MPIE I9200 Quad-Core
Neken N6
Neo N003 Premium
Neo N003 Youth
Newman K2
No.1 N3
No.1 S6
O+ Fab Elite
O+ Imagine
Orientphone N3 N9000 FHD
Philips Xenium W8555
Philips Xenium W8555
Philips Xenium W8560
Pomp C6
Pomp King W88S
Pomp W99
Prestigio MultiPhone 7500 16 GB
Prestigio MultiPhone 7500 32 GB
Prestigio MultiPhone PAP7600 DUO
Runbo Q5
Runbo X6
TCL Hero N3
TCL Hero N3 Y910T
TCL Idol X
Tengda V12
THL W11 Monkey King
THL W200
THL W300
THL W8 Beyond
THL W8S
Tianhe H920+
Turbo X6 Z
Ulefone P6+
Ulefone U650
Ulefone U650+
UMI Cross
UMI X2
Vivo X3t
Voto UMI X2
Voto Ziyun V5
Walton Primo X2
Walton Primo X2 mini
WIKO Darkfull
WIKO Darknight
Xiaomi HongMi
Xolo Q1000s
Xolo Q1000s Plus
Xolo Q3000
Xolo Q900T
Zopo C3
Zopo C7
Zopo ZP980
Zopo ZP990 Captain S
Zopo ZP990 Gold Edition 
Miracle Support MTK 6582 
Acer Liquid E700
Acer Liquid Jade
Allview A5 Quad
Allview P6 Life
Allview V1 Viper e
Allview Viva H10HD
Allview Viva H7 Life
Allview Viva H7S
Allview Viva H8 Plus
Amoi A900W
Archos 50b Oxygen
Archos 64 Xenon QMobile Noir A910[9]
Blackview JK900
BLU Dash 5.5
BLU Life Life Play S
BLU Life Play 2
BLU Star 4.5
BLU Studio 5.0 C HD
BLU Studio 5.0 C mini
BLU Studio 6.0 HD
Bluboo B311
bq Aquaris E4.5
Celkon Q44
Cubot P7
Cubot S108
Cubot S168
Cubot S208
Cubot S222
Cubot S308
Dark EVO P60[10]
Doogee Discovery DG500C
Doogee Hitman DG850
Doogee Kissme DG580
Doogee Latte DG450
Doogee Mint DG330
Doogee Pixels DG350
Doogee Turbo DG2014
Doogee Valencia DG800
Doogee Voyager2 DG310
Elephone G4
Elephone G5
Elephone P10
Elephone P10c
Elephone P2000c
Elephone P3000
Elephone P6i
Elephone P7
Elephone P7 Blade[11]
Elephone P7 mini
Elephone P9c
Eton I6
Eton P3
Explay Tornado
Fly Evo Chic 2
Fly Evo Tech 3
Gigabyte GSmart Saga S3
Gigabyte GSmart Mika M3
Gionee CTRL V4S
Gionee M2
Gionee Pioneer P3
Gionee Pioneer P4
Gionee V185
GoFone X GF50X[12]
GoFone X GF55X[13]
Goophone N3 Mini
Goophone Note 4 Lite
HTC Desire 320
HTC Desire 516t
HTC Desire 816G
Huawei Ascend G730
Huawei Honor 3C H30-U10
Huawei Honor 3C[14]
Huawei Honor Holly
i-mobile IQ X Slim
iBall Andi 4 IPS Tiger
iBall Andi 4.5P IPS Glitter
iBall Andi 4U Frisbee
iBall Andi 5 Stallion
iBerry Auxus Xenea X1
i-mobile IQ BIG
i-mobile IQ BIG 2
i-mobile IQ X Zeen
iNew V3
InFocus M210
Innjoo Fire
Intex Aqua Curve
Intex Aqua Curve Mini
Intex Aqua i15
Intex Aqua i5 HD
Intex Aqua Slice
Intex Aqua Star Power
iOcean X7 HD
iOcean X8 mini
Jiake G900W
Jiake I9500W
Jiake JK10
Jiake JK12
Jiake N7100W
Jiake P6
Jiake V3
JiaYu G2F TD
JiaYu G3C
JiaYu G4C
Karbonn Sparkle V
Karbonn Titanium S19
Karbonn Titanium S20
Karbonn Titanium S29 Elite
Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus
Karbonn Titanium S5 Ultra
Karbonn Titanium S99
KingZone KingPad 1
KingZone N3
KingZone S1
Landvo L800
Lava Iris 504q+
Lava Iris X5
Leagoo Lead 1
Leagoo Lead 2
Leagoo Lead 3
Leagoo Lead 3S
Leagoo Lead 5
Lenovo A680
Lenovo A680
Lenovo A859
Lenovo A889
Lenovo s650
Lenovo S850
Lenovo S860
Lenovo S930
Lenovo A5000
Micromax Unite 2 A106
Micromax A114 Canvas 2.2
Micromax A120 Canvas 2 Colours
Micromax A200 Turbo Mini
Micromax Canvas A1
Mlais MX28
Mobiistar Touch Bean 414
MPIE 909T
MPIE G7
MPIE I9500 Quad-Core
MPIE Mini 809T
MPIE MP H118+
MPIE MP-809T Quad-Core
MPIE MP707
Neo M1
NEO M1
No.1 S7 Lite
No.1 S7 Pro
Obi Crane S550
Obi Leopard S502
Oppo Find 5 Mini
Oppo R1
Otium P7
Otium S5
Otium Z2
Panasonic P41
Panasonic T41
Philips S388
Philips V387
Philips W35550
Philips Xenium V8526
Philips Xenium W3500
Philips Xenium W6610
Philips Xenium W6618
Pomp C6 mini
Prestigio MultiPhone 5455 DUO
Prestigio MultiPhone 5505 DUO
Prestigio MultiPhone PAP5503 DUO
QMobile Noir A550 3G,[15]
QMobile Noir A900i[16]
QMobile Noir i12[17]
QMobile Noir i6[18]
Spice Dream Uno
Spice Stellar Mi-516
Sony Xperia E4
Sony Xperia E4 Dual
TCL P331M
Tecno H6
Tecno L6
Tecno Boom J7
Tecno M6
Tecno H7
Tengda 02
Tengda 9006
Tengda A968
Tengda C2000
Tengda C8
Tengda G8000
Tengda N9005
Tengda S1
Tengda SM-T311
Tengda X3SW
Texet iX-mini
Texet X-pad Navi 8.1 3G
Texet X-Slim
THL L969
Turbo X Dream
Turbo X5 Z
Ulefone P6
Ulefone U5
UMI X1 Pro
Unistar U5 Wind
Unistar X7
Vifocal C1000
Vifocal N9700
Vifocal S5
Vivo Y11i
Vivo Y13
Vivo Y15
Vivo Y17w
Vivo Y20
Vivo Y22
VK VK1000
VK VK500
Voto V5 Youth
Voto X2
Vtel T70
Vtel X1
Walton EF2
Walton Primo GH3
Walton Primo H3
Walton Primo HM
Wico S3
Wiko Bloom
Wiko Darkmoon
Wiko Getaway
Wiko Rainbow
Wiko Rainbow 4G
Wiko Slide
Xolo Q1010
Xolo Q1010i
Xolo Q1011
Xolo Q1200
Xolo Q2100
Xolo Q2500
Yezz Andy 5T
Yezz Andy 6Q
Zopo ZP1000S
Zopo ZP590
Zopo ZP660+ Infinity
Zopo ZP700 Cuppy
Zopo ZP780
Zopo ZP820 Raiden 
Miracle Support MTK 6582M 
Alcatel One Touch Pop C7
Alcatel OneTouch Pop D5
Blackview JK450
BLU Studio 5.0 K
BLU Studio 5.0 S II
BLU Studio 5.5 S
Bluboo X1
Bluboo X4
Bluboo X8
Brondi Glory 3
Caterpillar Cat B15Q
Celkon Campus Crown Q40
Celkon Millennium Glory Q5
Celkon Millennium Power Q3000
Coolpad 8017[19]
Explay Blaze
Explay Flame
Explay Pulsar
Explay Vega
Fly Era Energy 3
Fly Era Life 4
Fly Era Style 3
Fly Evo Chic 1
Fly Evo Chic 3
Fly Evo Tech 2
Highscreen Zera F (rev.S)
Highscreen Zera S
Highscreen Zera S (rev.S)
HTC Desire 310
i-mobile i-STYLE 8.5
i-mobile i-STYLE 8.6 DTV
iNew i8000
iNew V7
Intex Aqua Star
Intex Aqua Style
Intex Aqua Style X
Kazam Thunder Q4.5
Landvo L200
Landvo L200G
Landvo L900
Lava iris X5
Lenovo A328
Lenovo A526
Lenovo A536
Lenovo A606
Lenovo A628T
Lenovo A850
Lenovo A880
Lenovo S660
Leotec Argon A150B
Leotec Argon A250b
Micromax A119 Canvas XL
Micromax A96 Canvas Power
Micromax Canvas 2.2
Micromax Canvas Fire 2 A104
Micromax Canvas Fire A093
Micromax Canvas L A108
Micromax Unite 2 A106
Oppo R2001 YoYo
Otium U5
Panasonic P31
Panasonic T40
Prestigio MultiPhone 5504 DUO
TCL J926T
TCL Joy
TCL P301M
TCL P331M
THL 4400
THL T6S
Vodafone Smart 4 Power[20]
Xolo One
Xolo Q500s IPS
Xolo Q510s
Xolo Q610s
Xolo Q700s
Xolo Q700s Plus
Yezz Andy A6M
Yezz Andy C5VP
Zopo ZP320
Zopo ZP520
ZTE Blade L2 
Miracle Support MTK 6591 
Allview P7 Seon
Amoi A955T
Gfive Tango 7
Gionee GPad G5
iNew V8
Karbonn Titanium Hexa[21]
Micromax A190 Canvas HD Plus
Nibiru H1C
Walton Primo RX2 
Miracle Support MTK 6592   
100+ V6
78point P01
Acer Liquid X1
Alcatel One Touch Idol X+
Alcatel OneTouch Flash
Alcatel OneTouch Hero 2
Allview P7 Xtreme
Allview X2 Soul iOcean X8[23]
Allview X2 Soul Mini
Amoi A928W
Archos 50c Oxygen
BLU Life 8
BLU Vivo IV
Bluboo X2
Chuwi VX3
Coolpad 9976A
Coolpad 9976A[24]
Coolpad F1 8297
Coolpad Great *** F2
Cubot X6
Doogee Dagger DG550
Doogee Max DG650S
Doogee Turbo 2 DG900
Ecoo Focus
Ecoo Shining
Ecoo Shining Pro
Elephone G6
Elephone P2000
Elephone P3000s
Elephone P6S
Elephone P8
Elephone P9 Water
Energy Sistem Energy Phone Pro
Energy Sistem Energy Phone Pro Qi
Eton Raytheon
Explay Diamond
Explay Phantom
Fly Ego Art 2
Fly Tornado One
Gionee Elife E7 mini
Gionee Elife S5.5
Goophone M8
Goophone N3
Goophone N3 Lite
Goophone Note 4
Goophone S5
Goophone S9
Goophone V92 Pro
Goophone X3
Haipai A9592
Haipai N7892
Haipai S5 Octa core
Haipai X3S
Highscreen Thor
HTC Desire 616w
Huawei Honor 3X
Huawei Honor 3X Pro
Huawei Honor 3X Pro[25]
i-mobile IQ X OCTO
i-mobile IQ X OKU
i-mobile IQ X OCCO
i-mobile IQ X OZZY
iBall Andi 5S Cobalt 3
iBerry Auxus Note 5.5
iBerry Auxus Nuclea N2
iBerry Auxus Nuclea N2
iBerry Auxus Nuclea X
iNew I4000s
iNew I6000+
InFocus M320u
Intex Aqua Octa
iOcean G7
iOcean X7s Elite
iOcean X7S-T
iOcean X8
iOcean X8 mini Pro
Jiake JK2
Jiake JK720
Jiake JK730
Jiake JK740
JIAKE V8
JIAKE X3S
JiaYu G4S
JiaYu G5S
JiaYu G6 16 GB
JiaYu G6 32 GB
JiaYu S2 16 GB
JiaYu S2 32 GB
JiaYu S2 Basic
Karbonn Titanium Octane
Karbonn Titanium Octane Plus
Karbonn Titanium Octane Plus[21]
Karbonn Titanium Octane[21]
KingZone K1 Pro
KingZone K1 Turbo
Lenovo A850+
Lenovo Golden Warrior A8
Lenovo S898T+
Lenovo S898T+ 16 GB
Lenovo S898T+ 8 GB
Lenovo S939
Leotec Titanium T255
Micromax A350 Canvas Knight[26]
Micromax Canvas 4 Plus A315
Micromax Canvas Nitro A310
Mlais MX65
Mlais MX69 Pro
Mlais MX69T Pro
Mlais MX69w
Mlais Note Pro
Mogu M6
MPIE I9200 Octa-Core
MPIE MP-809T Octa-Core
Neken N6 Pro
Newman K18
Newman K1S
Newman K2S
Nibiru Jupiter One M1
Nibiru Mars One H1
No.1 S7
O+ Air
Obi Octopus S520
Orientphone H8
Orientphone N3 N8800
Orientphone N3 N9800
Otium P8
Panasonic P81
Panasonic P81[27]
Philips I928
Philips Xenium I908
PiPO Platinum T8
PiPO Titanium T9
Pomp C6S
Prestigio Grace
Prestigio MultiPhone 5508 DUO
RedMi Note[28]
SK-Phone X4
TCL Idol X+
TCL Meme Da
TCL S725T
Tengda F900
Tengda G8800
Tengda G900T
Tengda HD8800
Tengda HD9800
Tengda L8
Tengda P92
Tengda S5
Tengda S5+
Tengda S9800
Tengda Z2
Texet X8
THL 5000
THL T100s Ironman
THL T11
THL T200
THL T200C
THL W11 Monkey King 2
Tianhe H8
Tianhe H9008
Tianhe H928
Ulefone U69
Ulefone U692
Ulefone U7
Ulefone U9592
UMI X2S
UMI X3
UMI Zero
Uniscope XC2s
Vifocal A2800
Vifocal S5+
Vifocal V8800
Vifocal W92
Vifocal W9208
Vifocal Z2
Vivo X3S
Vivo X5
Voto X6
Walton Primo S3
Walton Primo V1
Walton Primo X3
Walton Primo X3 Mini
Walton Walpad 10X
Wico C2
Wiko Highway
Wiko Highway Signs
Xiaomi Redmi Note
Xolo Play 8X-1100
Yezz Andy A5QP
Zopo ZP1000
Zopo ZP980+
Zopo ZP990+ VOICE X5[29]
Zopo ZP998 
Miracle Support MTK 6591 
Allview P7 Seon
Amoi A955T
Gfive Tango 7
Gionee GPad G5
iNew V8
Karbonn Titanium Hexa[21]
Micromax A190 Canvas HD Plus
Nibiru H1C
Walton Primo RX2   
Miracle Support MTK 6592
100+ V6
78point P01
Acer Liquid X1
Alcatel One Touch Idol X+
Alcatel OneTouch Flash
Alcatel OneTouch Hero 2
Allview P7 Xtreme
Allview X2 Soul iOcean X8[23]
Allview X2 Soul Mini
Amoi A928W
Archos 50c Oxygen
BLU Life 8
BLU Vivo IV
Bluboo X2
Chuwi VX3
Coolpad 9976A
Coolpad 9976A[24]
Coolpad F1 8297
Coolpad Great *** F2
Cubot X6
Doogee Dagger DG550
Doogee Max DG650S
Doogee Turbo 2 DG900
Ecoo Focus
Ecoo Shining
Ecoo Shining Pro
Elephone G6
Elephone P2000
Elephone P3000s
Elephone P6S
Elephone P8
Elephone P9 Water
Energy Sistem Energy Phone Pro
Energy Sistem Energy Phone Pro Qi
Eton Raytheon
Explay Diamond
Explay Phantom
Fly Ego Art 2
Fly Tornado One
Gionee Elife E7 mini
Gionee Elife S5.5
Goophone M8
Goophone N3
Goophone N3 Lite
Goophone Note 4
Goophone S5
Goophone S9
Goophone V92 Pro
Goophone X3
Haipai A9592
Haipai N7892
Haipai S5 Octa core
Haipai X3S
Highscreen Thor
HTC Desire 616w
Huawei Honor 3X
Huawei Honor 3X Pro
Huawei Honor 3X Pro[25]
i-mobile IQ X OCTO
i-mobile IQ X OKU
i-mobile IQ X OCCO
i-mobile IQ X OZZY
iBall Andi 5S Cobalt 3
iBerry Auxus Note 5.5
iBerry Auxus Nuclea N2
iBerry Auxus Nuclea N2
iBerry Auxus Nuclea X
iNew I4000s
iNew I6000+
InFocus M320u
Intex Aqua Octa
iOcean G7
iOcean X7s Elite
iOcean X7S-T
iOcean X8
iOcean X8 mini Pro
Jiake JK2
Jiake JK720
Jiake JK730
Jiake JK740
JIAKE V8
JIAKE X3S
JiaYu G4S
JiaYu G5S
JiaYu G6 16 GB
JiaYu G6 32 GB
JiaYu S2 16 GB
JiaYu S2 32 GB
JiaYu S2 Basic
Karbonn Titanium Octane
Karbonn Titanium Octane Plus
Karbonn Titanium Octane Plus[21]
Karbonn Titanium Octane[21]
KingZone K1 Pro
KingZone K1 Turbo
Lenovo A850+
Lenovo Golden Warrior A8
Lenovo S898T+
Lenovo S898T+ 16 GB
Lenovo S898T+ 8 GB
Lenovo S939
Leotec Titanium T255
Micromax A350 Canvas Knight[26]
Micromax Canvas 4 Plus A315
Micromax Canvas Nitro A310
Mlais MX65
Mlais MX69 Pro
Mlais MX69T Pro
Mlais MX69w
Mlais Note Pro
Mogu M6
MPIE I9200 Octa-Core
MPIE MP-809T Octa-Core
Neken N6 Pro
Newman K18
Newman K1S
Newman K2S
Nibiru Jupiter One M1
Nibiru Mars One H1
No.1 S7
O+ Air
Obi Octopus S520
Orientphone H8
Orientphone N3 N8800
Orientphone N3 N9800
Otium P8
Panasonic P81
Panasonic P81[27]
Philips I928
Philips Xenium I908
PiPO Platinum T8
PiPO Titanium T9
Pomp C6S
Prestigio Grace
Prestigio MultiPhone 5508 DUO
RedMi Note[28]
SK-Phone X4
TCL Idol X+
TCL Meme Da
TCL S725T
Tengda F900
Tengda G8800
Tengda G900T
Tengda HD8800
Tengda HD9800
Tengda L8
Tengda P92
Tengda S5
Tengda S5+
Tengda S9800
Tengda Z2
Texet X8
THL 5000
THL T100s Ironman
THL T11
THL T200
THL T200C
THL W11 Monkey King 2
Tianhe H8
Tianhe H9008
Tianhe H928
Ulefone U69
Ulefone U692
Ulefone U7
Ulefone U9592
UMI X2S
UMI X3
UMI Zero
Uniscope XC2s
Vifocal A2800
Vifocal S5+
Vifocal V8800
Vifocal W92
Vifocal W9208
Vifocal Z2
Vivo X3S
Vivo X5
Voto X6
Walton Primo S3
Walton Primo V1
Walton Primo X3
Walton Primo X3 Mini
Walton Walpad 10X
Wico C2
Wiko Highway
Wiko Highway Signs
Xiaomi Redmi Note
Xolo Play 8X-1100
Yezz Andy A5QP
Zopo ZP1000
Zopo ZP980+
Zopo ZP990+ VOICE X5[29]
Zopo ZP998  
Miracle Support MTK 6592M 
Alcatel OneTouch Flash
Allview X2 Twin
Fly Tornado One
iBall Andi 5K Panther
i-mobile IQ X PRO
Intex Aqua Amaze
Lenovo A916
Lenovo Legend Gold Fighter S8
Lenovo S898T+ 8 GB
Micromax A290 Canvas Knight Cameo
Mlais M9
TCL Meme Da
TCL P728M
THL T6 Pro
THL W200C
Wiko Highway Signs
Xiaomi Redmi Note MT6592M
XOLO 8X-1000
xolo omega 5.5  
MTK 6580
Micromax Q338
VK700X 
MTK 6261
Alcatel OT-1013X
BluZoey Plus T320, 
Blu T265T, 
Blu Jenny TV 2.8
G'five W1
Haier m105
HYUNDAI  D250i
INTEX A One+ 
INTEXA ONE
INTEX Eco 105
INTEX GRAND 601
INTEX Grand 612
INTEX Turbo A8 
INTEX TURBO S1 
INTEX Turbo S4 
INTEX Turbo Z6 
INTEX TURBO EGO
INTEX INTEX NANO 101 
INTEXNano 3+
INTEX PLATINUM DREAM
QMobile B25 MTK 6261
QMobile B65 MTK 6261 
QMobile B500 MTK 6261
QMobile B800 MTK 6261
QMobile E50 MTK 6261
QMobile G175 MTK 6261
QMobile H60 MTK 6261
QMobile H64 MTK 6261
QMobile R200 MTK 6261
QMobile R220 MTK 6261
QMobile R240 MTK 6261
QMobile R350 MTK 6261
QMobile R390 MTK 6261
QMobile R395 MTK 6261
QMobile R440 MTK 6261
QMobile R650 MTK 6261
QMobile R740 MTK 6261
QMobile R900 MTK 6261
QMobile R950 MTK 6261
QMobile L2 MTK 6261
QMobile L4 MTK 6261
QMobile M25 MTK 6261
QMobile M85 MTK 6261
QMobile Power 3 MTK 6261
QMobile S200 MTK 6261
QMobile S250 MTK 6261
QMobile S2 MTK 6261
QMobile X4
LAVA ARC One
LAVA C11s
LAVA KKT Alfa
LAVA KKT20i
LAVA kkt hero 
LAVA KKT27 
LAVA KKT27+ 
LAVA KKT40
LAVA  SPARK 244
Micromax X805 
Micromax X1850
Myphone  Lgnite 3
Mycell bee5
Ophone x3000
Rage Nano N
Rivo A200, 
Rivo A210, 
Rivo A225
Rivo  ADVANCE A255
Rivo  C110
Rivo  Mobile NEO N320
Rivo  NANO
Symphony B14 
Symphony B19 
Symphony BL55
Symphony D24
Symphony T90
Symphony Spice
Symphony  M-5364n 
Symphony M-5408
Tecno T340 
Tecno TT340M 
Tecno TT410
Voice V110 
Voice V555
Winmax W104
Winmax W111
Winmax W4 
Winmax WX12
ZEN M37
ZTE R259 
Miracle Support MTK Misc Mobiles  
Meizu Pro 5 Mini
Infocus M640
Yezz Andy 5.5VR
Yezz Andy 5VR
Archos Diamond Tab
Philips Sapphire Life V787
Archos Diamond Plus
Alcatel One Touch Pop Star 4G
Alcatel One Touch Pixi 3 (10)
Intex Aqua GenX
Intex A One+ MT6261 
A ONE MT6261
Intex Eco 105 MT6261
Intex GRAND 601 MT6261 
Intex Grand 612 MT6261
Intex Turbo A8 MT6261
Intex TURBO S1 MT6261
Intex Turbo s4 MT6261
Intex Turbo z6 MT6261
Intex TURBO EGO MT6261
Intex NANO 101 MT6261 
Intex Nano 3+MT6261
Intex PLATINUM DREAM
Vivo X6
Lenovo VIBE X3 Lite
Allview X2 Soul Style+
Allview Viper V2 X+
Archos 101b Xenon Tablet
ZTE Blade X6
Allview Viper V2 I
Vivo X6 Plus
Huawei Enjoy 5S
ZTE Blade A1
Gionee P5W
Intex Cloud Flash 4G
Lenovo A7010
Plum Axe LTE
Plum Check LTE
Micromax Canvas Mega 4G Q417
Micromax Canvas Pulse 4G E451
Gionee M5 Lite
Allview C6 Duo
Philips Xenium V377
BLU Life One X 4G LTE
BLU Advance 5.0
Infocus M680
Gionee M5 Plus
Micromax Canvas 5 E481
Gionee Marathon M5
Lenovo VIBE S1
XOLO Black 1x
Infocus M260
Archos Diamond S
Infocus M535
HTC Desire 828 Dual
Gionee S Plus
Fly Cirrus 2
Philips Sapphire S616
Intex Aqua Super
Micromax Canvas Amaze Q395
Intex Aqua Air
Allview A7 Lite
Allview A6 Lite  
Geonee GN878 - MT6583
Discover General Mobile - MT6583
IRIS VOX - MT6582
Lenovo A319 - MT6572
Azumi A35C - MT6572 
AZUMI A55T
OPPSON D1 - MT6572
AirPhone K6 - MT6592
Lenovo A328 - MT6582
Helio X10 - MT 6795 
Alcatel OT-9005X
Coolpad 7295c
Avvio 777
Bmobile Ax570
Bitel B8409
Bitel B8408
Blu STUDIO 5.0K
BLU STUDIO 5.0 II D532u
BLU LIFE PLAY 2
Verykool S4006
Lanix S670
ZTE V769M
ZTE Meo Smart A75 
GFive LTE 3 - MT6735P
GFive Xhero 7 - MTK6582M
GFive Xhero 3 - SC7731
GFive Xhero 1 - MT6572
GFive LTE 2 - MT6735M
GFive G6 Plus - MTK6582M
GFive Shark1 - SC6820
GFive Shark2 - SC6820
GFive Smart A98 - SC7731
GFive A97 - MTK6572M
GFive Smart 5 - MTK6572M
GFive SMART2 - MTK6572M
GFive SMART1 - MTK6572
GFive Tango 3 - MTK6582M
GFive GNote 3 - MTK6582
GFive LTE 1 - MTK6582+MT6290 
Elephone Vowney -  MT6795
ELEPHONE S2 Plus - MTK6735
ELEPHONE VOWNEY LITE 3GB RAM MTK6795 
ELEPHONE M2 MTK6753
ELEPHONE P8000 MTK6753
ELEPHONE P8000 MTK6753 64bit 3GB 
ELEPHONE S2 MTK6735 64bit Ultra Slim 
ELEPHONE Q MTK6572 Android 4.4 
ELEPHONE M1 MTK6735A 64bit 
ELEPHONE M2 MTK6753 64bit Octa-core
ELEPHONE G9 MTK6735M 64bit 
ELEPHONE P7000 Pioneer MTK6752 64bit 
ELEPHONE P7000 Pioneer MTK6752 64bit 
ELEPHONE P8000 MTK6753 64bit 
ELEPHONE P6000 PRO MTK6753
ELEPHONE P6000 PRO MTK6753 64bit 
ELEPHONE P8000 MTK6753 64bit 
ELEPHONE P6i MTK6582 Quad-core 
ELEPHONE P2000 MTK6592 Octa-core 
ELEPHONE P8000 MTK6753 64bit 3GB RAM 
ELEPHONE P6000 PRO TK6753 64bit  
BluBoo Xtouch - MT6753
BluBoo Xfire - MTK6735M
BluBoo X550 - MTK6735 
BluBoo X4 - MTK6582M
BluBoo X6 - MTK6732
BluBoo X9 - Mt6753
BluBoo Citric C5 - MTK 6572W 
VK MOBILE 
VK6735 - MT6735
VK700Pro MTK6582
VK700 - MTK6582
VK700X - MTK6580A
VK1000 - MTK6582
VK560 - MTK6735
VKWORLD Diamond Z2
VK6050S - MTK6735M
VK6050 - MTK6735
Vkworld Discovery S2 MTK 6735A
VKWORLD Discovery S1 MTK 6735A
VK2015 - MTK6582
VKI6 - MTK6582
VKA88 - MTK6572 
CUBOT MOBILE 
CUBOT X6 - MTK6592
CUBOT X9 - MTK6592
CUBOT X10 - MTK6592
CUBOT X11 - MTK6592
CUBOT X12 - MTK6735M
CUBOT X15 - MTK6735A
CUBOT X16 - MTK6735A
CUBOT X17 - MTK6735A
CUBOT P7 - MTK6582
CUBOT P10 - MTK6572
CUBOT P11 - MTK 6580
CUBOT P12 - MTK6580
CUBOT H1 - MTK6735P
CUBOT S168 - MTK6582
CUBOT S200 - MTK6582
CUBOT S208 - MTK6582
CUBOT S308 - MTK6582
CUBOT S350 - MTK6592
CUBOT S600 - MTK6735A
CUBOT GT95 - MTK6572
CUBOT GT72+ - MTK6572 
Leagoo Mobile 
Leagoo Alfa 1 - MTK6580
Leagoo Alfa 4 - SPD7731G
Leagoo Alfa 5 - SPD7731
Leagoo Alfa 6 - MTK6572
Leagoo Elite 1 - MTK6753
Leagoo Elite 2 - MTK6592M
Leagoo Elite 3 - MTK6562
Leagoo Elite 4 - MTK6735
Leagoo Elite 5 - MTK6735P
Leagoo Elite 6 - MTK6572
Leagoo Elite 8 - MTK6592
Leagoo Lead 2 - MTK6582
Leagoo Lead 3 - MTK6582
Leagoo Lead 4 - MTK6572
Leagoo Lead 5 - MTK6582
Leagoo Lead 7 - MTK6582
Leagoo Lead 1i - MTK6582   
DOOGEE F3 Pro MTK6753
DOOGEE F3 4G LTE MTK6753
DOOGEE F5 MT6753 
DOOGEE X3 MTK6580 
DOOGEE X5 Pro MTK6735
DOOGEE X6 - MTK 6580
DOOGEE X6 Pro 4G LTE MTK6580 
DOOGEE T6 4G LMTK6735
DOOGEE HOMTOM HT6 4G LTE MTK6735
DOOGEE Y100 Plus MTK6735
DOOGEE Y200 4G LTE MTK6735 
DOOGEE Y200 - MTK MT6735
DOOGEE Y300 4G LTE MT6735
DOOGEE DG320 MTK6580 
DOOGEE Valencia2 Y100 Plus - MTK MT6735
DOOGEE Valencia2 Y100 Pro - MTK MT6735
DOOGEE NOVA Y100X - MTK MT6582
DOOGEE F5 - MTK MT6735
DOOGEE F3 - MTK MT6753
DOOGEE F3 Pro - MTK MT6753
DOOGEE X3 - MTK MT6580 
DOOGEE X6 Pro - MTK MT6735
DOOGEE X6 - MTK MT6580
DOOGEE X5 Pro - MTK MT6735
DOOGEE T6 - MTK MT6735
DOOGEE TITANS2 DG700 - MTK MT6582
DOOGEE VOYAGER2 DG310 - MTK MT6582 
Oukitel
Oukitel C1 - SPD7731
Oukitel U2 - MTK6735
Oukitel U7 - MTK6582
Oukitel U7Pro - MTK6580
OUKITEL K4000 - MTK 6735
OUKITEL K4000 PRO - MTK 6735
OUKITEL K10000 - MTK 6735
OUKITEL K6000 - MTK 6735
Oukitel U9 - MTK6753
Oukitel U10 - MTK6753
OUKITEL U8 - MTK 6735
OUKITEL U7 - MTK 6580
OUKITEL U7 Pro - MTK 6580 
MHorse
Y300 - SPD 6820
Y530 - SPD 6820
Mandela - MTK6589T
T1 - SPD7731  
CoolPad 
Coolpad 7298D - MTK6589
Coolpad 9976A - MTK6592
Coolpad F1 8297 - MTK6592
Coolpad 8070D - SPD8825
Coolpad 7295 - MTK6589 
Jiayu Mobile 
Jiayu S2 -  MT6592
Jiayu S3+ - MT6753
Jiayu F1+ - SC7731
Jiayu F2 - MT6582
Jiayu G6 - MT6592
Jiayu G3C - MT6582
Jiayu G4C - MT6582
Jiayu G4S - MT6592
Jiayu G5 - MT6582
Jiayu F1 - MT6752
Jiayu G2F - MT6582 
Lenovo A616 - MTK 6752
Lenovo K50-T5 - MTK 6752 
Blackview Ultra Plus MT6735
Blackview BV2000 MT6735
Blackview Omega Pro MT6735
Blackview BV5000 MT6735 P
Blackview Alife P1 Pro MT6735
Blackview ZETA MTK6592 
Blackview BV2000s MT6580
Blackview Breeze MT6582M
Blackview Heatwave MT6582M
Blackview Crown MTK6592W
Blackview Acme MTK6592W
Blackview V3 T6582M
Blackview DM550 MTK6592W
Blackview Arrow MTK6592
Blackview JK900 MTK6582M
Blackview Alife S1 MT6732 
QMobile A1 MTK 6575.
QMobile A2 V3 MTK 6575.
QMobile A3 MTK 6575.
QMobile A5 classic MTK 6575.
QMobile A6 MTK 6575.
QMobile A7 MTK 6577.
QMobile A8 MTK 6577.
QMobile A8i MTK 6572.
QMobile A9 MTK 6577.
QMobile A10 V3 MTK 6589.
QMobile A10 Lite MTK 6577.
QMobile A11 Note MTK 6577.
QMobile A12 MTK 6577.
QMobile A20 MTK 6589.
QMobile A30 MTK 6572.
QMobile A34 MTK 6572.
QMobile A35 MTK 6572.
QMobile A36 MTK 6572.
QMobile A50 MTK 6577.
QMobile A51 MTK 6572.
QMobile A55 MTK 6572.
QMobile A60 MTK 6577.
QMobile A63 MTK 6572.
QMobile A65 MTK 6572.
QMobile A70 MTK 6577.
QMobile A75 MTK 6572.
QMobile A80 MTK 6577.
QMobile A110 MTK 6572.
QMobile A115 MTK 6572.
QMobile A120 MTK 6572.
QMobile A170 MTK 6572.
QMobile A290 MTK 6572.
QMobile A300 MTK 6572.
QMobile A400 MTK 6572.
QMobile A500 MTK 6589.
QMobile A550 MTK 6582.
QMobile A600 MTK 6589.
QMobile A610 MTK 6582.
QMobile A650 MTK 6589.
QMobile A700 MTK 6589.
QMobile A750 MTK 6589.
QMobile A900 MTK 6589.
QMobile A900i MTK 6582.
QMobile A910 MTK 6582.
QMobile A950 MTK 6589.
QMobile i4 SPD 7731.
QMobile i5 MTK 6582.
QMobile i5 V1 MTK 6582. 
QMobile i5 v2 MTK 6582.
QMobile i5i MTK 6582.
QMobile i6 MTK 6582.
QMobile i6i V1 MTK 6580. 
QMobile i7 MTK 6582.
QMobile i8 MTK 6582.
QMobile i9 MTK 6582.
QMobile i10 MTK 6582.
QMobile i12 MTK 6582.
QMobile i12 V2 MTK 6582.
Qmobile LT15 6582
QMobile M90 MTK 6582.
QTab Q300 MTK 6582.
QTab Q800 MTK 6582.
QMobile S2 MTK 6580
QMobile X1 MTK 6571
QMobile X2 MTK 6571
QMobile X3 MTK 6571
QMobile X5 MTK 6571
QMobile X6 MTK 6571
QMobile X6i SPD 7715
QMobile X10 MTK 6572
QMobile X11 MTK 6572
QMobile X14 MTK 6572
QMobile X20 MTK 6572
QMobile X25 MTK 6572
QMobile X30 MTK 6572
QMobile X34 MTK 6572
QMobile X35 MTK 6572
QMobile X40 MTK 6572
QMobile X60 MTK 6582
QMobile X70 MTK 6582
QMobile X80 MTK 6572
QMobile X90 MTK 6572
QMobile X100 MTK 6582
QMobile X150 MTK 6582
QMobile X200 MTK 6582
QMobile X250 MTK 6582
QMobile X300 MTK 6582
QMobile X350 MTK 6582
QMobile X400 MTK 6582
QMobile X450 MTK 6582
QMobile X500 MTK 6582
QMobile X550 MTK 6582
QMobile X600 MTK 6592/6583
QMobile X700i MTK 6580
QMobile X800 MTK 6592
QMobile X900 low MTK 6592
QMobile X950 MTK 6572.
QMobile Z4 MTK 6589.
QMobile Z4 MTK 6589.
QMobile Z4 MTK 6592.
QMobile Z6 MTK 6592.
QMobile B5 MTK 6260.
QMobile B8 MTK 6260.
QMobile B8 MTK 6261.
QMobile B15 MTK 6260.
QMobile B18 MTK 6260.
QMobile B25 MTK 6261.
QMobile B30 MTK 6260.
QMobile B33 MTK 6260.
QMobile B35 MTK 6260.
QMobile B45 MTK 6260.
QMobile B55 MTK 6260.
QMobile B60 MTK 6260.
QMobile B65 MTK 6261.
QMobile B70 MTK 6260.
QMobile B80 MTK 6260.
QMobile B85 MTK 6261.
QMobile B90 MTK 625a.
QMobile B90 MTK 6260.
QMobile B100 MTK 6260.
QMobile B120 MTK 6260.
QMobile B170 MTK 6260.
QMobile B255 MTK 6260.
QMobile B260 MTK 6260.
QMobile B500 MTK 6260.
QMobile B600 MTK 6260.
QMobile B800 MTK 6260.
QMobile B900 MTK 6260.
QMobile C2 MTK 6260.
QMobile C2 MTK 6261.
QMobile C3 SPD 6531 flash file
QMobile C6 MTK 6260.
QMobile C10 SPD 6531 flash file
QMobile C12 MTK 6260.
QMobile C200 MTK 6260.
QMobile E2 MTK  6260.
QMobile E4 MTK 625a.
QMobile E5 MTK 625a.
QMobile E5 MTK 6260.
QMobile E6 MTK 625a.
QMobile E7 MTK 625a .
QMobile E8 MTK 625a.
QMobile E8 MTK 625a.
QMobile E9 MTK 625a.
QMobile E10 MTK 625a.
QMobile E10 MTK 6260.
QMobile E11 MTK 625a.
QMobile E11 MTK 6260.
QMobile E16 MTK 6260.
QMobile E18 MTK 6260.
QMobile E20 MTK 6260.
QMobile E40 MTK 625a.
QMobile E50 MTK 6260.
QMobile E50 MTK 6261.
QMobile E60 MTK 625a.
QMobile E60 MTK 6261.
QMobile E70 MTK 6260 .
QMobile E75 MTK 625a.
QMobile E85 MTK 6260.
QMobile E90 MTK 625a.
QMobile E95 MTK 6260.
QMobile E100 MTK 625a.
QMobile E120 MTK 625a.
QMobile E125 MTK 625a.
QMobile E150 MTK 625a.
QMobile E160 MTK 625a.
QMobile E200 MTK 625a.
QMobile E220 MTK 625a.
QMobile E300 MTK 625a.
QMobile E400 MTK 625a.
QMobile E440 Tv MTK 625a.
QMobile E440 Tv MTK 6260.
QMobile E450 MTK 625a.
QMobile E480 MTK 625a.
QMobile E500 MTK 625a.
QMobile E550 MTK 625a.
QMobile E600 MTK 625a.
QMobile E700 MTK 625a.
QMobile E740 MTK 6260.
QMobile E750 MTK 625a.
QMobile E755 MTK 6260.
QMobile E760 MTK 625a.
QMobile E770 MTK 625a.
QMobile E770 MTK 6260.
QMobile E775 MTK 625a.
QMobile E780 MTK 625a.
QMobile E785 MTK 625a.
QMobile E786 MTK 625a.
QMobile E786 MTK 625a.
QMobile E786i MTK 6260.
QMobile E787 MTK 625a.
QMobile E787 MTK 625a.
QMobile E788 MTK 625a.
QMobile E790 MTK 625a.
QMobile E790 MTK 6260.
QMobile E800 MTK 6260.
QMobile E850 MTK 625a.
QMobile E860 MTK 6260.
QMobile E875 MTK 6260.
QMobile E880 MTK 625a.
QMobile E890 MTK 6260.
QMobile E990 MTK 6260.
QMobile E995 MTK 6260.
QMobile G100 MTK 6260.
QMobile G115 MTK 6260.
QMobile G115 MTK 6260.
QMobile G120 MTK 6260.
QMobile G127 MTK 6260.
QMobile G130 MTK 6260.
QMobile G170 MTK 6260.
QMobile G175 MTK 6260.
QMobile G200 MTK 6260.
QMobile G250 MTK 6260.
QMobile G300 MTK 6260.
QMobile G350 MTK 6260.
QMobile G400 MTK 6260.
QMobile M10 MTK 6260.
QMobile M20 MTK 6260.
QMobile M25 MTK 6261.
QMobile M70 MTK 6261.
QMobile M80 MTK 6260.
QMobile M400 MTK 6260.
QMobile M450 MTK 6260.
QMobile M500 MTK 6260.
QMobile M550 MTK 6260.
QMobile M650 MTK 6260.
QMobile M700 MTK 6260.
QMobile M800 MTK 6260.
QMobile N175 MTK 6261.
QMobile Q4 MTK 625a.
QMobile R100 MTK 6260.
QMobile R200 MTK 6260.
QMobile R220 MTK 6261.
QMobile R240 MTK 6261.
QMobile R250 SPD 6531.
QMobile R300 MTK 6260.
QMobile R360 MTK 6260.
QMobile R370 SPD 6531.
QMobile R390 MTK 6260.
QMobile R390 MTK 6261.
QMobile R440 MTK 6261.
QMobile R450 MTK 6261.
QMobile R500 MTK 6260.
QMobile R650 MTK 6261.
QMobile R700 MTK 6260.
QMobile R740 MTK 6261.
QMobile R750 SPD 6531.
QMobile R800 MTK 6260.
QMobile R850 MTK 6260.
QMobile R900 MTK 6260.
QMobile R900 MTK 6261.
QMobile R950 MTK 6260.
QMobile R1000 SPD 6531.
QMobile S50 SPD 6531.
QMobile S150 SPD 6531.
QMobile S200 MTK 6261.
QMobile S250 MTK 6261.
QMobile S300 MTK 6260.
QMobile W20 MTK 6260.
QMobile W200 MTk 6260.
QMobile X4 MTK 6261.
QMobile X6 MTK 625a.
QMobile X7 MTK 6260 .
QMobile B25 MTK 6261
QMobile B65 MTK 6261 
QMobile B500 MTK 6261
QMobile B800 MTK 6261
QMobile E50 MTK 6261
QMobile G175 MTK 6261
QMobile H60 MTK 6261
QMobile H64 MTK 6261
QMobile R200 MTK 6261
QMobile R220 MTK 6261
QMobile R240 MTK 6261
QMobile R350 MTK 6261
QMobile R390 MTK 6261
QMobile R395 MTK 6261
QMobile R440 MTK 6261
QMobile R650 MTK 6261
QMobile R740 MTK 6261
QMobile R900 MTK 6261
QMobile R950 MTK 6261
QMobile L2 MTK 6261
QMobile L4 MTK 6261
QMobile M25 MTK 6261
QMobile M85 MTK 6261
QMobile Power 3 MTK 6261
QMobile S200 MTK 6261
QMobile S250 MTK 6261
QMobile S2 MTK 6261
QMobile X4 
Huawei Ascend G500 Pro
Huawei Ascend G730
Huawei U8836D-1
Huawei Ascend Y330-U01
Huawei Ascend Y330-U11
Huawei Ascend Y520
Huawei Ascend Y320
Huawei Ascend Y511
Huawei Ascend Y321
Huawei Ascend Y330
Huawei Ascend Y600
Huawei Ascend G715-U10 
HTC Desire 210 Dual Sim
HTC-D310W V1
HTC Desire 310 Dual Sim
HTC Desire 320
HTC Desire 526g
HTC Desire 616
HTC Desire 616H
HTC Desire 620 
HTC Desire 620H
HTC Desire 620G
HTC Desire 626
HTC Desire 626G
HTC Desire 626PH
HTC D820S
HTC D820TS
HTC D820US
HTC Desire 820S
HTC Desire 820G+
HTC Desire 820H
HTC Desire 820U
HTC Desire 816G
HTC Desire 816H*

----------


## mohamed73

*Request & Fallow*  *Please Download From* 
# Download Manager
# Support Shell from your Miracle Box Setup. 
Never Share Out Side Link     *Please Fallow*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * Download From Shell*        *Download from Updater Faster*     * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## badrecool

MERCI

----------

